# BOB Energy Bars



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it possible to make your own homemade, high calorie, energy bars at with any sort of shelf life? I looked up some recipes but they just seemed like basic little kids granola bars to me. 
Would it even be remotely as cost effective to make your own or is it ultimately cheaper to buy them from Emergency Essentials?


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I have tried making a variety of cereal bars using marshmallows to hold them together, then vacuum sealing them in individual pouches.
They kept fine for quite a while (maybe a month,tops) in my day pack, but usually were eaten way before they could go bad.
I usually just buy the store brand ones or whatever deal I can find.
Sure you could get the particle board emergency ration bars that last 5 years or more, but most are pretty....uh...bland at best.
Taking store bought bars and vacuum sealing them in their original wrapping effectively doubles their shelf life I've been told, but that's rarely more than a year or two. Still, this is what I do, and try to rotate the older ones out so they get eaten.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife experimented with making a variety of homemade bars for awhile. While the kids were very pleased with the results (they were delicious!) they just did not have the shelf life of the store purchased bars. They last a long time in the freezer however. But for my pack I just buy bars and then vacuum seal them.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Is it possible to make your own homemade, high calorie, energy bars at with any sort of shelf life? I looked up some recipes but they just seemed like basic little kids granola bars to me.
> Would it even be remotely as cost effective to make your own or is it ultimately cheaper to buy them from Emergency Essentials?


Sometimes Major Surplus has a sale on them.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! I don't think I could make something for $1.20 each, but considering they only have 400 calories I thought it would take up a lot of space in my DH's bob for a 3600 calorie day!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

They aren't very big. They are dense. The millenium bars are in different flavors. The coast guard type are usually coconut or lemon shortbread flavored. The millenium type are the ones we have the most of, just for variety.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I think regular granola bars and trail mix from Wal-Mart would be more cost effective.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll second the millenium bars. Perty good choice a flavours an they keep 5 years.

Got em in my CERT bags an some others.

Don't think ya can make em as cheap as they sell em.


----------

